# Think I broke something :(



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

I was backing up a hill tonight with the diff lock on in my 08 prowler xtx and POP. i knew it didnt sound good so i drove up to the house and grabbed the front drivers side axle and sure enough the wheel end is flopping around inside the boot. I just got this prowler and was wondering if maybe it is possible for something to just pop out, or did i infact snap the shaft??? if i did wreck the cv does anyone know if the drivers side is considered the front "left" or "right"??? is there any cross reference parts that are cheaper that will fit??? any info would be great. thanks


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you probably broke the cage inside the cv joint.


----------



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

can i just buy the cage or whatever??? or do i have to buy the whole shaft???? i'm a former polaris man, but i am now an arctic cat man due to a theif stealing my quad. think i came out ahead of the game tho.


----------



## supermanjrp (Aug 25, 2009)

it is considered the front left axle. and u can get a gorilla to replace it but yea i would suggest backing up with diff lock on. Also dont back up under strain cause it will cause doing that will cause it will cause u to brake the bevel gears. Getting the correct side front axle is important cause one side deals with the diff lock and one side dont.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i think you can just get a cv. but I'm not real sure


----------



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

anyone have a swapped out stocker they wanna get rid of????


----------



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

well, i purchased this used for 7500canadian with no miles on it and I contacted the lady and she said she thinks she bought the extended warranty. I went to the local AC dealer today armed with my vin# and lone behold, I have warranty till march 2010!!! sweet deal in my opinion!! lol anyway, the only other question i have is that the dealer said there would be a $50 deductable on the warranty repair. does that sound right or are they trying to collect enough cash to buy a case of beer for hunting season??? lol regardless $50 is pretty cheap vs the $330+tax they wanted for the axle alone.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

id be happy to pay the $50 rather than buy the axle and change it


----------



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

my thoughts exactly!! lol. I figured that maybe they didnt like the fact that they had to fix something for someone that didnt buy the buggy brand new from them. Oh well. I am glad that the only arctic cat dealer for around moved to the end of my road! kinda sweet to be able to drive my prowler striaght there vs trailering it 45 mins to the next closest one.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

^^^^^Luck is On your Side Buddy!^^^^Never works that way for me!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

mastergrader007 said:


> well, i purchased this used for 7500canadian with no miles on it and I contacted the lady and she said she thinks she bought the extended warranty. I went to the local AC dealer today armed with my vin# and lone behold, I have warranty till march 2010!!! sweet deal in my opinion!! lol anyway, the only other question i have is that the dealer said there would be a $50 deductable on the warranty repair. does that sound right or are they trying to collect enough cash to buy a case of beer for hunting season??? lol regardless $50 is pretty cheap vs the $330+tax they wanted for the axle alone.


yep, that's normal. warranty repairs with AC are $50 deductible. 
Kawasaki is $0


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

kawi is $0 because they don't warranty much


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

X2... ^^^^


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

here lately i've been my own warranty dept..lol


----------



## mastergrader007 (Oct 30, 2009)

lol, do you mean they dont warranty much because they dont break??? or they just dont like to warranty parts cause they'd rather make you pay for them????


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

or they just dont like to warranty parts cause they'd rather make you pay for them????


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

or they dont warranty parts cause they like to bend you over the parts desk with no lube.............


----------



## coker6365 (Aug 31, 2009)

08GreenBrute said:


> kawi is $0 because they don't warranty much


LOL, you guys are funny!!! They all break, some more than others. Every extended warranty program I have delt with requires a $50 deductable and they pay the dealer cost on parts and a percentage of labor. Dealers would much rather do work and the customer foots the bill, they make more money. The warranty work just keeps bringing back business.

If you guys need Arctic Cat parts, let me know. I have used parts and new parts running out my ears right now!!! Here shortly, I will have a complete used 700EFI that only needs a top end.


----------

